# Candy Corn Fattie     Throwdown



## miamirick (Nov 16, 2013)

Well all I can say is we sure had fun making this!   I got the idea when the contest was first announced and *someone said "you cant smoke candy corn!!!"*



So I started out with orange and yellow peppers with a potato chunk for the three candy corn colors


had to tie them up in the layers of the candy corn















candy corn 1 012.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013









all tied up and ready to wrap with my chub,  I had it soaking in cold water to try to keep the colors vibrant















candy corn 1 013.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013








orange dough















candy corn 1 017.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013








yellow dough















candy corn 1 018.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013








both interweaved
















candy corn 1 022.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013








final pics















candy corn 1 029.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013





















candy corn 1 036.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013









we liked this pic but the guts on the middle slice were not candy corn looking enough
















DSC01898.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013








I had some dough pieces that were supposed to like like snacks, but the girls said they sure don't look like snakes!!!!  so they were given the line item veto 















DSC01899.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013








this was the shot we decided on using















candy corn 1 031.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 16, 2013










this was a fun one and looking forward to the next one,     christmas decorations?


----------



## themule69 (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice smoke. Glad you shared a Qview.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## miamirick (Nov 16, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Nice smoke. Glad you shared a Qview.
> Happy smoken.
> David


Thanks Dave


----------



## miamirick (Nov 17, 2013)

What's the next one gonna be


----------



## realbigswede (Nov 22, 2013)

man guy you are all master chef material... It is so great to see all of this pictures... I thought I hade great ideas but hell I'm in 1st junior clas


----------



## miamirick (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks swede.   We had a good time with it!


----------

